# My food shop for the dogs



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well as some of you may know I am feeding half raw and half kibble.

On another forum we have a thread going whereby the RAW feeders are photographing their dog bowls.

I couldn't help but laugh at one with chicken feet in them and another with ducks tongues.

I asked where they got them and told chinese supermarkets and that you might pick up a bargain.

As I have one near me off we went today= but it was really expensive and no feet or tongues to be had.

I did pick up some chicken hearts, pigs liver and chicken bones ( big chunks) and a complete hen!! all frozen- luckily I found one without the head as I can't do heads 

Any way got my hen defrosting as I speak- but have to show you- I think it might need a pedicure :laugh:


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

eugh! :undwech: Gross! That's why I feed kibble!!!! lol :laugh::laugh::laugh:


But good on you being such a devoted mummy!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG!!! pre done raw is the only way i could go!!! EEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!
I am such a woose!!!!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> eugh! :undwech: Gross! That's why I feed kibble!!!! lol :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> But good on you being such a devoted mummy!!!


 Well I feed kibble half the time too- but am enjoying getting new things to try.

It's all plucked and done just needs chopping up- and hubby is doing that he he


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Fab, I hope you have taken a good picture of the hen! You will have to let is know if they enjoy it? Are you giving them the toes to nibble on?


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Fab, I hope you have taken a good picture of the hen! You will have to let is know if they enjoy it? Are you giving them the toes to nibble on?


Well the pictures above and that's all your getting 

Yes going to give them the feet - not sure if I might need to trim the talons though as they are huge!!!

I showed them it- and they both had a crafty sniff and lick of the toes :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I thought you were going to put the whole thing in the bowl for the 'Whats in the bowl?' thing!  I could just imagine Monty with one leg and Milly with the other playing tug of war with their dinner!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have to add that if I photographed what is in Daisy's bowl tonight you would all be feeling very queezy! I ordered a selection of minces from Rawtogo and they substituted one that was out of stock with 'raw meaty chunks'! Meaty chunks of what I have no idea but it is seriously gruesome looking! Lots of organ bits and tubes. Needless to say the Lady Daisy has turned her nose up at such yuckiness, well after she dragged several bits across the floor!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I thought you were going to put the whole thing in the bowl for the 'Whats in the bowl?' thing!  I could just imagine Monty with one leg and Milly with the other playing tug of war with their dinner!


 ha ha!! no going to chop it up into big chunks.

OMG there would be a fight if I just gave the whole thing whole.

Milly growls at him if he even dares to take one foot near her when she is on sofa with her stag bar even though his one is on the floor.

Even if he is the other side of my coffee table she growls at him and he looks so upset when she does it bless him.

Mind you 9 times out of 10 madam had both of them- but he isn't too fussed over it anyway.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I have to add that if I photographed what is in Daisy's bowl tonight you would all be feeling very queezy! I ordered a selection of minces from Rawtogo and they substituted one that was out of stock with 'raw meaty chunks'! Meaty chunks of what I have no idea but it is seriously gruesome looking! Lots of organ bits and tubes. Needless to say the Lady Daisy has turned her nose up at such yuckiness, well after she dragged several bits across the floor!


Ha ha what are they like- Milly dragged a piece of chunky tripe out of her bowl the other day and placed next to it. Don't know why as she ate the other bits  but silly madam forgot and Monty swiftly took advantage and gobbled it up. 

But OMG I have seen all sorts in photos now: big whole hearts and livers- still can't beat another thread a while back where some one posted their rotties eating whole pigs heads


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Bleughhh! I don't think I fancy that! Not sure Daisy would know what to do with it! Oh yes I do, eat half and hide the rest under a sofa cushion!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

It's eyes that I have problem with hence why I was so glad I found the hen without the head, all the other had heads on.

It was bad enough when I gave them Sprats with all these eyes looking at me  even with me parsley garnish


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

The problem I have is that when I give Dylan anything in lumps, like chicken wings, he won't eat it in his bowl but drags it out and eats it on the rug


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well they had the legs of the hen today.

I did give a mini pedicure in that I trimmed one talon and cut off another as they were really long and sharp.

They were not too sure at first but soon tucked in though eating the meaty bit first and leaving the foot to last


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> The problem I have is that when I give Dylan anything in lumps, like chicken wings, he won't eat it in his bowl but drags it out and eats it on the rug


Whilst the weather is nice let them eat outside or what some people do is place it on an old towel.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I cant see a pic :S


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I cant see a pic :S


You can't see the pics of them eating the legs??


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry I just missed the first pic .. bowl of food... :S

OMG those legs .. Monty and Milly look like they approve ..

Shirley .. my two are doing well on Barking Heads .... thanks for your positive feedback on the range .. 

I will do a full review after a month of testing .... 

As you know they eat kibble plus enjoy chicken wings too... trying to cut back a little on the wings give them a fair go on the kibble ...

Do you think you will switch over to full raw?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Mmmm this is the best thread to look at when eating! 

I would love to get Vincent on a more raw diet but I can just imagine my boyfriends face when I bring home a load of chicken heads and feet!! He got freaked out once when I ordered calfs liver when out eating


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I thought any bones had to be non weight bearing?


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> sorry I just missed the first pic .. bowl of food... :S
> 
> OMG those legs .. Monty and Milly look like they approve ..
> 
> ...



Glad you are liking the Barking Heads -well not your personally but the doggies 

I actually like doing both RAW and kibble- best of both 

Even though I have just bought another freezer it only has 3 drawers so still can only really only allocate one and half drawers to dogs as I needed the extra freezer space for us even for there is only 2 of us!!

Think RAW works best cost wise if you have freezer space and buy in bulk.

I am happy with Barking Heads and do recommend it so I didn't want to give up a food I am happy with, but like the fact giving some RAW gives variety, and also bones aids teeth cleaning.

I feed RAW mainly Mon-Fridays and either at breakfast on the late afternoon meal. So about 5 meal per week.

Although this hen is being fed again tonight and probably tomorrow morning as I don't want it to hang around any longer in my fridge.

Think it will do 3 meals each.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Useful post .. thank you ... 

I think this is really helpful to others considering doing both  xxx

Reputation points ... done xxx I am getting the hang of these reputation points now .. well sort of :S


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well you seem to get people who are either pro kibble or pro RAW

So am I Pro kibraw? or pro rawkib ? 

Sorry do have a silly ( and naughty) SOH


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I thought any bones had to be non weight bearing?


 You should preferably avoid any weight-bearing bones of the large ungulates (i.e. avoid leg bones of cows etc) as they are so dense that they can chip the enamel of a dogs teeth

A good rule of thumb is that if you can stick a knife in the bone, then it is soft enough to feed (think pork/lamb rib bones, chicken/duck/rabbit bones etc)...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi ladies, my question was a genuine one
I thought bones they can crunch and eat had to be non weight bearing? I am interested as one day I may try barf myself............well not myself for the dog but you know what I mean


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am pro it all ... too ...

I think it depends on the owner and the dog.. everyone is different .. do what works for you and your dog...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

sorry you were too quick for me, thanks for answer


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> sorry you were too quick for me, thanks for answer


Your welcome 

It's all new to me still but luckily have some experienced RAW feeders to turn to!!

If you do need some advice - just PM me and I will find out any info for you and can also send you some good links for your own research


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I am pro it all ... too ...
> 
> I think it depends on the owner and the dog.. everyone is different .. do what works for you and your dog...


Yes I agree- not all dogs take to RAW and there are good kibbles out there too.

Mind you because it's all so new for me- I am getting excited when I come across a bargain for the dogs like my hen at £1.50 !!!


God I am a boring old fart - getting excited over dog meals :laugh::laugh:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Useful post .. thank you ...
> 
> I think this is really helpful to others considering doing both  xxx
> 
> Reputation points ... done xxx I am getting the hang of these reputation points now .. well sort of :S


Thanks for my REP  xx

Now you have resolved an unanswered query!!

My points were 18 before - now you have got it up to 21 that's because your rep power is 3.

So everytime you give some one Karma you up theres by 3.

So the REP power means the amount of karma points you give a person 

SO for those of us on REP power 1 we give one karma power and those on REP power 2 - 2 point etc......


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Thanks for my REP  xx
> 
> Now you have resolved an unanswered query!!
> 
> ...


I think you have the most rep points on here!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I think you have the most rep points on here!


Well nice to know not all people think I talk a load of s**t :laugh::laugh:

or am the devil in disguise :devil:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Well nice to know not all people think I talk a load of s**t :laugh::laugh:
> 
> or am the devil in disguise :devil:


Oooh definitely a bit of a devil!  

But you most certainly don't talk a load of s**t!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I picked up 1kg of finest Waitrose Cornish sprats that had been reduced for just £1.50. Flo had 6 for tea and it was like feeding a sealion. She sat politely while my son tossed them in the air and she caught them in her mouth.

I also picked up loads of lambs liver for just £1 which I'll microwave, dice and freeze tomorrow - that'll speed her up at flyball.

Think I do well for a veggie owner but must say that I couldn't quite do the chiken leg with foot and nails thing.

I'll freeze some sprats for Remy to chew on next week 

Lots of rep to you guys...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I missed the first picture, but from others reactions I'm quite pleased 

Think I'll stick to NI raw, at least that way you can't really see what you're giving, just nice a mince up like a raw beef burger


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Not sure if this has been covered before, but how soon can you give chicken wings etc to a puppy?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Fifi said:


> Not sure if this has been covered before, but how soon can you give chicken wings etc to a puppy?


As soon as you want but you might want to hold it while they chew just to make sure they are chewing properly and don't gulp down big bits.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

embee said:


> I picked up 1kg of finest Waitrose Cornish sprats that had been reduced for just £1.50. Flo had 6 for tea and it was like feeding a sealion. She sat politely while my son tossed them in the air and she caught them in her mouth.
> 
> I also picked up loads of lambs liver for just £1 which I'll microwave, dice and freeze tomorrow - that'll speed her up at flyball.
> 
> ...



Mandy I surprised myself with the hen!! I chopped the rest up tonight so in the end the whole hen made 4 meals each!! result 

I enjoyed giving sprats ( apart from the eyes)- that was a great bargain you got though.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I missed the first picture, but from others reactions I'm quite pleased
> 
> Think I'll stick to NI raw, at least that way you can't really see what you're giving, just nice a mince up like a raw beef burger


I don't know what happened to my first picture ???

it was just showing the hen- especially it's feet and talons


----------

